# Solved: Microsoft Surface capabilities?



## lilchrisdog4 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm planning on buying the Surface by Microsoft, mainly for word processing and watching videos. I know it has a full USB 2.0 slot, but I'm not sure which drivers it comes with/which video formats it supports. I have 2 external hard drives, and over 500 movies between the two of them, a Toshiba Canvio 500 GB and a 160 GB 'Plug & Play', not sure which model. Most of the movies are in .mp4 format. I'm also not sure if the USB slot supports external mice/keyboards other than the keyboard covers. Also, are there tablet sleeves that fit the Surface not listed by Microsoft? There's 2 on the site, one at $40 and the other $60


----------



## lilchrisdog4 (Aug 13, 2010)

So I got the surface today, and it works with both of my hard drives, my two keyboards, and my mouse. I couldn't connect it directly to my desktop, with a usb-usb cable to transfer files, so I just used the 500 gb hard drive to move music, docs, etc. the OS is very accessible through the desktop portion, which seems surprisingly not touch- friendly. Everything's to scale, which makes everything very small when working with a less than 10.6" screen. This was only an issue when using it as a touch interface, though, and it was fine with a mouse of the touch cover. Just figured I'd give anyone else an answer.


----------

